# FNMA/Wint/Extra baths



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys,
Do any of you know off hand FNMA pricing on additional baths? The SG said any wint over 4 baths was a flat $50 extra, but didn't seem sure of themselves. We did one today with 7 toilets, 10 sinks, 2 showers, few other misc traps. Submitting order in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Hey guys,
> Do any of you know off hand FNMA pricing on additional baths? The SG said any wint over 4 baths was a flat $50 extra, but didn't seem sure of themselves. We did one today with 7 toilets, 10 sinks, 2 showers, few other misc traps. Submitting order in the next 30 minutes.


Don't worry Swift, I'm sure SG will raise your invoice to get you the maximum allowed. :innocent:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Don't worry Swift, I'm sure SG will raise your invoice to get you the maximum allowed. :innocent:


Ha ha. My office girl called them, and at first they told her $25/bath, then they double checked, and then said $50 flat. Not something they POC'd, just said it was a standard thing. We'll see. Very nice home with basically no debris and very clean, so at least it wasn't a mess to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2012)

Did you look at the FNMA matrix that SG gave you initially? That is what they are going to use.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Did you look at the FNMA matrix that SG gave you initially? That is what they are going to use.


I don't believe it's anywhere to be found. I dug around SG's site and couldn't find anything specifically. Below is a link to FNMA matrix, looks like a new one effective Feb 1. No info there on "oversized" wints. 

https://www.fanniemae.com/content/tool/property-preservation-matrix.pdf


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I don't believe it's anywhere to be found. I dug around SG's site and couldn't find anything specifically. Below is a link to FNMA matrix, looks like a new one effective Feb 1. No info there on "oversized" wints.
> 
> https://www.fanniemae.com/content/tool/property-preservation-matrix.pdf


Don't worry too much about the wint price. That's peanuts compared to 7 toilets billed heavily soiled at $75 a pop :thumbup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I wish. Home is probably a 600k home that was spotless, even the toilets.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

After i posted last post, i just realized i just said that i wished there were heavily soiled toilets at the home. Amazing the things you wish for in this industry.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> After i posted last post, i just realized i just said that i wished there were heavily soiled toilets at the home. Amazing the things you wish for in this industry.


Come on, you don't have to wish. You know how to make a toilet soiled. :whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

REO pricing is $45 for any additional above and beyond. Be sure and make notes with the invoice so they at least have something to read while they are rejecting it.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Come on, you don't have to wish. You know how to make a toilet soiled. :whistling2:




Wrong wrong wrong just Wrong 

but hilarious


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> REO pricing is $45 for any additional above and beyond. Be sure and make notes with the invoice so they at least have something to read while they are rejecting it.


Yeah I put notes in there. I have been lucky and have had decent reps, haven't really had anything really unfair happen in a year.


----------

